# seninle tanıştığıma çok memnun oldum



## whacker

Hi
I have this important thing I got from some one really close to me...
Can you help me translate it?

seninle tanıştığıma çok memnun oldum! yakışıklı çocuk umarım güzel şeyler hep seninle olur!!!

and can you please send the translation throw a pm?
(by the way that's all the text)
tnx in advance !!!!


----------



## ameana7

It means that " I'm very glad to meet you! Handsome boy, I hope all the good things will always be with you!"


----------



## whacker

tnx for the quick replay!!! 
and you can close the topic )))


----------



## ameana7

Not at all! 
Only the moderators can close a topic


----------



## Evros

ameana7;


What did you do?He wanted reply as a private message 

Good luck handsome boy


----------



## ameana7

Sorry! I didn't notice that, I just translated it


----------



## whacker

its fine at least i think so.....


----------

